
Yeti DNS Project - _jomo
https://yeti-dns.org
======
_jomo
From RFC8483 [0] "Yeti DNS Testbed", which was published a few hours ago:

> Yeti DNS is an experimental, non-production root server testbed that
> provides an environment where technical and operational experiments can
> safely be performed without risk to production root server infrastructure.

In section 5 they publish experience with their IPv6-Only operation.

For example:

> There are reports of a notable packet drop rate due to the mistreatment of
> middleboxes on IPv6 fragments. One APNIC study reported that 37% of
> endpoints using IPv6-capable DNS resolvers cannot receive a fragmented IPv6
> response over UDP.

Or:

> It was observed that Yeti-Root servers running Knot 2.0 would compress the
> zero-length label (the root domain, often represented as ".") using a
> pointer to an earlier example. Although legal, this encoding increases the
> encoded size of the root label from one octet to two; it was also found to
> break some client software -- in particular, the Go DNS library. Bug reports
> were filed against both Knot and the Go DNS library, and both were resolved
> in subsequent releases.

0: [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8483](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8483)

~~~
orivej
> it was also found to break some client software -- in particular, the Go DNS
> library

The issue for the curious:
[https://github.com/miekg/dns/issues/234](https://github.com/miekg/dns/issues/234)

------
auslander
Seems like all cool heads, not in 'Ban the DNSSEC' camp are flagged.

